# What colour would you call him?



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

My newest addition is a rescue puppy (GSD mom, husky dad). The litter was a mixed bag of colours, some traditional black and tan, some red sable, some very husky looking (solid white, typical husky sable). My boy was the only dark sable, but it’s not a typical sable I would see in a GSD, more like a malinois sable. What colour or pattern would this be called? He’s gone through the traditional sable lightening and darkening. He’s currently 5 months old


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I'd say he's a dark (maybe black) sable.
I'm hesitating to say black because puppies lighten up quite a bit as they grow.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm with Sunsilver, he is gorgeous, and hilarious!


----------



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Honey Maid said:


> I'm with Sunsilver, he is gorgeous, and hilarious!


Thanks!! He definitely has the most interesting sleeping positions 😂


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

What a cutie! Sable for sure on all sides.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

“malinois sable” = black tipped fawn...
i don’t know that i’d say your pup was fawn. for all intents and purpose - i’d just stick to saying he’s sable. the husky color gene being factored in makes it more complex.
there are alaskan huskies (albeit, with mixed heritage) that are pretty dark.
either way... beautiful beautiful coat!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

He’s so stinking cute that he makes me want another. He’s the puppy in the litter that I would have picked...lol.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

He's a sable of some degree, and with the legs and mask that dark, I would tend to think he'll stay close to that if not darker. If you can find a litter pic, he might look completely black as a newborn. Gorgeous.


----------



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Rionel said:


> He's a sable of some degree, and with the legs and mask that dark, I would tend to think he'll stay close to that if not darker. If you can find a litter pic, he might look completely black as a newborn. Gorgeous.


Thanks! He did look nearly black as a puppy! He’s lightened drastically and is just starting to darken again. The pictures I intentionally used make him look lighter than what I feel he really is, but I think it highlights the sable and that he’s not just a black with some bleed through. I thought it was interesting either way


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

My girl looked black sable as a newborn, then when I got her at 11 weeks she was often confused for a Malinois - all buckskin with a black mask. After her first heat cycle she changed drastically and darkened again, and then again after a year old. Very cute pup you got there : )


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> “malinois sable” = black tipped fawn...
> i don’t know that i’d say your pup was fawn. for all intents and purpose - i’d just stick to saying he’s sable. the husky color gene being factored in makes it more complex.
> there are alaskan huskies (albeit, with mixed heritage) that are pretty dark.
> either way... beautiful beautiful coat!
> View attachment 573500


Hmmm... I think the dog on the left in this photo is an Alaskan Malamute. Much heavier than a Siberian Husky. Here is a comparison image:


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Siberian on left, Malamute on right.
But that beautiful puppy is gorgeous!!!
Maybe it’s a new breed of dog named “Adorable”!

😍


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

DogsRPeople2 said:


> Hmmm... I think the dog on the left in this photo is an Alaskan Malamute. Much heavier than a Siberian Husky. Here is a comparison image:
> 
> View attachment 573531


yeah, probably.
i pulled it from google and barely paid attention to the dog on the left. emphasis was meant to be placed on the alaskan husky.


----------



## Roor (Sep 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> “malinois sable” = black tipped fawn...
> i don’t know that i’d say your pup was fawn. for all intents and purpose - i’d just stick to saying he’s sable. the husky color gene being factored in makes it more complex.
> there are alaskan huskies (albeit, with mixed heritage) that are pretty dark.
> either way... beautiful beautiful coat!
> View attachment 573500


Thank you very much! The husky genetics definitely complicate things. Here’s a picture of him in his light phase which reminded me of the mal colouring (dark face, dark legs). I’ll just stick to calling him a sable 😁


----------



## Ben (Otto) (May 8, 2021)

Wow he's beautiful! If you hadn't mentioned husky I would just have guessed at DDR/CZECH Shepherd. Have fun!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, I would have thought that too!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

doesn’t change anything...
but were the parents confirmed or a guess? did you see them? what color were they?


----------



## Ellen Tompos (Nov 23, 2010)

Roor said:


> Thanks!! He definitely has the most interesting sleeping positions 😂


Hi, I have an 11 month old German Shepherd. His name is Raszkol and boy does he live up to his name. He likes to sleep in funny positions like yours. He is a really funny boy. The problem is he loves to dig. The problem is when I fix one hole he starts another hole. Do you have any advise?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep, keep filling them holes! It's about all you can do...


----------

